# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  my pacman frog drawing progress

## tikonides

pyxiebob has inspired me to draw a picture of a pacman frog lol

what do you guys think so far ?

----------


## Autumn

So far, I think it looks great  :Smile: !!

----------


## pyxieBob

yup, looks good. awesome form for sure.

----------

tikonides

----------


## tikonides

thanks for the comments guys !




Here's what it looks like so far

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Good job. Turning out very nicely.

----------


## BG

LET ME FIND OUT WE HAVE AN ARTIST IN THE HOUSE! OOP THERE IT IS OOOP THERE IT IS .  GREAT JOB BUDDY KEEP IT GOING NOW THAT THE FIRE'S BURNING OOOO THATS HOT.. :AR15:

----------


## Heather

Great drawing! We have some serious talent in this forum! Impressed once again  :Smile: .

----------


## Eel Noob

Looking good. Can't wait to see finish result.

----------


## tikonides

thanks for the comments

My coloring isn't the greatest lol pyxiebob is the expert

----------


## pyxieBob

Looks sweet. Glad you chose to do albino also. It looks very good!! very symetrical and realistic

----------


## Heather

You guys are quite motivating! Perhaps I'll work up the courage to break out my pencils. It's been a long time. We'll see...

I'm loving all of this art sharing. Especially of our favorite amphibians. Such fun!

----------


## tikonides

thanks guys, I'm on and off I can go months without drawing then all of a sudden I draw lol but yea I love art

----------


## pyxieBob

I think you would like my xbox, Its modded with a clear case that i also painted installed rainbow LEDS and i drew tons of Characters from Sega, Nintendo ect.. that sit inside under the clear case. 


> thanks guys, I'm on and off I can go months without drawing then all of a sudden I draw lol but yea I love art

----------


## tikonides

Nice I'd definitely be interested in seeing it

----------


## pyxieBob

cool Il post some pics of it any my 360 to my profile


> Nice I'd definitely be interested in seeing it

----------


## Sublime

Nice man, I wish I could draw like that.  My art reminds me of when I was in Kindergarten  :Big Applause: .  There needs to be an art of the month thread now, except for their would probably only be 2 contestants  :Frown: .

----------


## pyxieBob

here is my xbox Tikonides, the LEDS dont look rainbow in the pic, but its because they are flashing

----------


## tikonides

Dam bro that's badass ! My favorite is M. Bison and bowser look cool too ! Thanks for sharing

----------


## pyxieBob

the drawings took me over a week. The M Bison and Peach would be sweet Tattoo  



> Dam bro that's badass ! My favorite is M. Bison and bowser look cool too ! Thanks for sharing

----------


## John Clare

Great drawing!  Keep it up.

----------


## tikonides

I suck at coloring lol but this is what I have so far I'm still trying to make it look right, this is still unfinished

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I think it looks good. Reminds me of a sketch done by someone studying Pacman frogs.

----------


## pyxieBob

yes totally looks like a textbook pacman drawing. I dig it. Looks very cool. Keep us posted. Now should 
draw a Pyxi frog


> I think it looks good. Reminds me of a sketch done by someone studying Pacman frogs.

----------


## Heather

I like it too.

----------


## Autumn

Actually, I think you’re making good progress.  The layering of colors is an important process….starting with the undertones and then working your way up to the highlights of color. I don’t think your coloring is bad, you’re just taking it one step at a time, to achieve the perfect picture—that’s why I like working with color pencils lol. Two thumbs up from me  :Smile:  !!

----------


## tikonides

I'll most likely finish it tonight

----------


## MeTree

Awesome drawing! It looks very realistic. I can't make anything look good with pencils LOL!  :Smile: 

Can't wait to see it when it is done!

----------


## tikonides

finally done i need practice lol

strange the pic looks better in person idk why the coloring looks rough

----------


## Heather

I think it's awesome!  :Smile:  You are quite talented. Have you ever taken art classes or does it come natural? Drawing runs in my family. My dad can draw and paint well, myself and my little sister too.  The colors are probably just the way it uploads. How about a red eyed leaf frog?  :Big Grin: 

I'll have to break out my pencils this week and draw one. It's been a long time though. Not sure how good it will be. I'd probably be better off etching one. Hmm.... (pondering)

----------


## tikonides

> I think it's awesome!  You are quite talented. Have you ever taken art classes or does it come natural? Drawing runs in my family. My dad can draw and paint well, myself and my little sister too.  The colors are probably just the way it uploads. How about a red eyed leaf frog? 
> 
> I'll have to break out my pencils this week and draw one. It's been a long time though. Not sure how good it will be. I'd probably be better off etching one. Hmm.... (pondering)


Thank You !  :Cool: 

No art classes lol comes natural but I do Need some art classes lol

Art is a great hobby thats great ! I'll probably do one of a red eyed tree frog and a pyxie frog sometime

----------


## Heather

You are welcome  :Smile: . Nah, no art classes needed. Your art is great! Art is about your own style. It's no fun if you try to draw like someone else  :Smile: . And your style is great! It comes natural to me too. I took art classes a way long time ago (school), but just the basics. Took a year of mechanical drawing too. It was fun. But it's even more fun just grabbing the pencils  :Wink: . Unfortunately I can not draw by imagination well. Only what I can see. I can alter it, but have to see it. Can you draw by imagination?

----------


## tikonides

> You are welcome . Nah, no art classes needed. Your art is great! Art is about your own style. It's no fun if you try to draw like someone else . And your style is great! It comes natural to me too. I took art classes a way long time ago (school), but just the basics. Took a year of mechanical drawing too. It was fun. But it's even more fun just grabbing the pencils . Unfortunately I can not draw by imagination well. Only what I can see. I can alter it, but have to see it. Can you draw by imagination?


we're on the same boat lol I can only draw what I can see, my creativity is...not great haha

----------


## Heather

I do know a few tricks.

----------


## Heather

Shading tricks: light generally comes in from one angle, usually top and right or left. Shadows tend to be in opposite corners. I don't have any sketches with me now but I'll post a few when I get to my sketch book  :Smile: .

How bout you. Any good hints?

----------


## tikonides

> I do know a few tricks.


Nice, you should try giving it a shot and draw a frog

----------


## Heather

I'll give it a try. I'm new to tree frogs so I'll have to study her a bit. Or better yet, perhaps I can draw her from a photo I've taken. Non-moving image, lol.

----------


## tikonides

> I'll give it a try. I'm new to tree frogs so I'll have to study her a bit. Or better yet, perhaps I can draw her from a photo I've taken. Non-moving image, lol.


I always draw from photos because its easier lol wish you luck ! and btw I'm completely new to pacman frogs I don't even have one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Thanks!
Wow! Could have fooled me. Well, I hope you'll be drawing more.

----------


## tikonides

> Thanks!
> Wow! Could have fooled me. Well, I hope you'll be drawing more.


yea I'm a fish person I have one 35 gallon and one 110 gallon cichlid tanks, but gonna start getting into frogs

and I sure will be drawing more !

----------


## Heather

That's how it started for me also, aquariums. I've had fresh and brackish tanks. My sister has a salt water reef tank.

----------


## Heather

Cichlids have pretty colorings /markings. Aggressive little stinkers. Or, well, territorial.

----------


## Heather

It seems as though many people here have started with fish.

----------


## tikonides

> That's how it started for me also, aquariums. I've had fresh and brackish tanks. My sister has a salt water reef tank.


Nice, I've always had freshwater, I love saltwater but heard that saltwater fish are sensitive, the tap water in my area is horrible here in Los Angeles, luckily my cichlids are hardy, that's one reason why I stay away from saltwater, but if I invest in an R/O unit sometime in the future I'd definitely consider running a saltwater setup

----------


## tikonides

> It seems as though many people here have started with fish.


true, I've noticed it recently

----------


## Heather

She does have to adjust things often. The colors are so bright. It's like a living, moving rainbow in there. I could sit and watch it for hours. 

So, are your favorites then cichlids, I'm guessing? Mine are the Columbian blacktip shark catfish  :Smile: . Do you like reptiles too?

----------


## tikonides

> She does have to adjust things often. The colors are so bright. It's like a living, moving rainbow in there. I could sit and watch it for hours. 
> 
> So, are your favorites then cichlids, I'm guessing? Mine are the Columbian blacktip shark catfish . Do you like reptiles too?


my favorite freshwater fish are the Goliath African Tiger Fish but to bad I would have to get a 900 gallon tank for those lol



I like reptiles also, I like the chinese water dragon and the australian rough knob tailed gecko ( Nephrurus Amyae )

----------


## Heather

Holy fish! Lol! Awe, that little guy is super cute. 

My buddy told me back when we had our cichlids that of they get too territorial you can slightly shift the decor, though trying not too stress them. It helped a bit. 

I like lots of reptiles. Especially changing color ones. Look how cute this pic is. I took it of the little fellas in the pet store the other week. I couldn't resist taking it.

----------


## Heather

So, will you be getting a pacman?

----------


## tikonides

> Holy fish! Lol! Awe, that little guy is super cute. 
> 
> My buddy told me back when we had our cichlids that of they get too territorial you can slightly shift the decor, though trying not too stress them. It helped a bit. 
> 
> I like lots of reptiles. Especially changing color ones. Look how cute this pic is. I took it of the little fellas in the pet store the other week. I couldn't resist taking it.


yea my GT cichlid (male) has outgrown the 2 convicts and is starting to take over and I have 4 pieces of driftwood with about 7-8 live plants ( Anubias barteri ) they all have their territories and so far everything is good

cute pic lol

I think you'll like the panther chameleon they come in a wide variety of colors

----------


## tikonides

> So, will you be getting a pacman?


yes, hopefully soon, I have all the supplies and now just need the frog itself

----------


## Heather

Beautiful colors! Oh darn, may have to get another tank  :Smile: .

Any idea of which color pacman you'd like? I'm still learning the types/names.

----------


## tikonides

> Beautiful colors! Oh darn, may have to get another tank .
> 
> Any idea of which color pacman you'd like? I'm still learning the types/names.


lol, I too wanted one of these but I'm just not ready yet I heard they're high maintenance and each one of these runs you about $150-$400

I really love the look of the fantasy but later on down the road I might start a breeding project, since fantasy frogs are hybrids they're sterile so that won't work

I also wouldn't mind getting a C. Cornuta

I was looking into getting cranwellis or ornates, either green or albino

----------


## Heather

Yeah, that's a bit pricey. I think I'd do it though, lol! 

I like the markings on the pacmans' too. I see lots of people here really like theirs. They crack me up with those round bellies. Cute. How long 'til you'll get yours?

I just purchased my red eyed tree frogs. My baby I've only had for about maybe 2 1/2 weeks. She's still in quarantine. My female is 3 inches. She's in my profile picture.

----------


## Heather

Breed and sell them?

----------


## tikonides

I'd probably get one also provided that I have time and money lol they're really beautiful

the thing is I have the equipment but need space lol then I'll probably get one lol

she's beautiful ! RETF's look beautiful they're one of my favorite frogs

----------


## Heather

Here my babies. Bubbles and Stickers.

----------


## Heather

Oops, that should say here are my babies. 

Any ideas on how you'll set up your pacman's tank?

----------


## tikonides

cute frogs for sure !

I have a 20 gallon Long tank, I was thinking of splitting it into 2 with a divider and getting 2 pacmans

substrate would be ecoearth, I have 2 little ceramic water dishes, and will most likely put the undertank heater in the background in the middle, and probably a few fake plants

----------


## Heather

Awe, thanks! I love their colors too. They have such cute little faces with those boggly eyes, lol! I just couldn't resist. Then I figured she'd like a buddy. I'd like to get an albino too. I'm just starting my first vivarium though and need to get it settled first.

----------


## Heather

Nice. The divider tanks are neat.

----------


## tikonides

> Awe, thanks! I love their colors too. They have such cute little faces with those boggly eyes, lol! I just couldn't resist. Then I figured she'd like a buddy. I'd like to get an albino too. I'm just starting my first vivarium though and need to get it settled first.


oh I see, hows the vivarium coming along ? 

my Local pet shop has an albino for $35 but kinda pricey for an albino ill probably drive a few more miles away and pick up a green or albino one from a different pet shop for like $20

----------


## Heather

I think it's good so far. I'm just learning the tricks of how to do it. I've read a few good articles here and watched a few video links. I'm working on the waterfall. Just have the styrofoam started, so far. I found some nice tropical plants and some ivy for the back wall. I think I'm going to try the foam back with great stuff and silicone. And I'm leaning towards the false eggcrate bottom. Don has some excellent posts and instructions on how to do it. 

Are the pacman albinos the orange and yellow ones? I've seen a wide range of colors in the different ones in pictures posted here. Yeah, might as well save a buck, ha ha  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Oh, my viv is for my red eyes. I'll need to get some branches too. I'm trying to create a rainforest for them. 

This is the picture I'm using as a guide. I really like it. Here is the start of the waterfall and then a picture of me playing around with the plants.

----------


## tikonides

> I think it's good so far. I'm just learning the tricks of how to do it. I've read a few good articles here and watched a few video links. I'm working on the waterfall. Just have the styrofoam started, so far. I found some nice tropical plants and some ivy for the back wall. I think I'm going to try the foam back with great stuff and silicone. And I'm leaning towards the false eggcrate bottom. Don has some excellent posts and instructions on how to do it. 
> 
> Are the pacman albinos the orange and yellow ones? I've seen a wide range of colors in the different ones in pictures posted here. Yeah, might as well save a buck, ha ha .


Sounds like you're well informed and on your way to a beautiful viv ! looking forward to seeing it !

yea the albinos are all yellow with red eyes and the brown spots, I like the lime green ones also but I'm not sure if they're cranwelli, I like the cranwelli more than the ornates because their horns are bigger, ornates get bigger and look more obese lol yea my local pet store has crazy prices lol

----------


## tikonides

> Oh, my viv is for my red eyes. I'll need to get some branches too. I'm trying to create a rainforest for them. 
> 
> This is the picture I'm using as a guide. I really like it. Here is the start of the waterfall and then a picture of me playing around with the plants.


whoa that looks pretty good ! Good job

----------


## Heather

Thanks! If all goes well the waterfall will work and have no leaks and the viv will look something like this. I'll post along the way. It's fun to share the pictures.

Cool! They are really neat frogs. Good eaters I hear, lol! Better watch the fingers, ha ha! I like the lime green ones too. Really, they all seem to have great colors. I did notice the horns. Neat. I can't wait to see what you choose  :Smile:  .

----------


## Heather

Whoops, got distracted and was answering back and didn't load the sketch. Ha ha! Here it is.

----------


## tikonides

> Thanks! If all goes well the waterfall will work and have no leaks and the viv will look something like this. I'll post along the way. It's fun to share the pictures.
> 
> Cool! They are really neat frogs. Good eaters I hear, lol! Better watch the fingers, ha ha! I like the lime green ones too. Really, they all seem to have great colors. I did notice the horns. Neat. I can't wait to see what you choose  .


Nice, good luck on the viv !

I'll make a thread when I purchase my chubsters  :Wink:  lol and I'll make sure to take lots of pics 

My friend a few blocks down had an ornate but died recently it was pretty old

----------


## tikonides

> Whoops, got distracted and was answering back and didn't load the sketch. Ha ha! Here it is.


Nice sketch, that looks like a paradise lol

----------


## Heather

Thanks! 
Lol!!! 
Oh, that's sad. How long do they live?

(Sorry, I can't copy and paste for answers from my phone, so I just hit the "return" key to somewhat distinguish the answers.)

----------


## tikonides

they usually say like 4-6 years but I've seen some live up to 10

----------


## Heather

Lol! A paradise for them and for me to look at. I hope they'll like it.

----------


## Heather

That's a pretty good length of time.

----------


## tikonides

its gonna be like a mini rainforest lol 

yea, pretty lengthy, any animal will live long if they're given optimum care

----------


## Heather

That's true. That's what's so nice about being here. The care books just don't have enough information and I'm finding more and more that the pet store tech's aren't very educated either. 

It's also nice finding people with the same interests. Makes it more fun to share.

----------


## tikonides

I completely agree, I've learned more here than just reading books

I actually feel like I've owned a pacman for a while even though I don't have one lol

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! You'll be well prepared.

----------


## tikonides

Yup and I hope to breed them in the future

----------


## Heather

I went to barnes and noble to buy a few books last week and they had 2. That's it. One was Frogs of North America and the other was more of a field guide. I can order some but they only have descriptions of the books. I might check Amazon.com.

----------


## tikonides

Amazon really has any product you can think of and their prices are unbeatable, I think they have a few books on pacmans

----------


## Heather

That would be fun. Fun to see what the babies look like.

----------


## Heather

I'll have to check there. 

Lol! I think our posts are crossing over. As I type yours posts and vice versa. They look out of order. Lol!

----------


## tikonides

I just noticed lol 

I want to breed a normal green cranwelli with an albino one it will be interesting lol

----------


## Heather

That would be interesting. I wonder if the dominant gene would take over or if you'd get a crazy print. I suppose it'd be a 3 to 4 chance of being green and 1 to 4 of being albino, in theory, right?

----------


## tikonides

> That would be interesting. I wonder if the dominant gene would take over or if you'd get a crazy print. I suppose it'd be a 3 to 4 chance of being green and 1 to 4 of being albino, in theory, right?


I have absolutely no clue lol I'm just hoping I get a cool mutation out of it

----------


## Heather

It's been a long time since I've had to remember how genetic probability works. Now all I have to know is genetic abnormalities in humans and what diseases are produced and how to treat them. More diseases and treatments.

----------


## Heather

I've seen some pretty cool patterns on some. Lol! You'll have to ask John. He is brilliant.

----------


## tikonides

I'm not great at biology but I do remember a box with 4 squares to see the probability

----------


## Heather

That's the one, lol! Good ole X's and Y's. 

Xx Xy
Xy Yy

Presuming X is the dominant gene, lol!

----------


## tikonides

They're you go you nailed it ! yea I think it's called the punnet square or something

----------


## Heather

(Did you see how many replies are back and forth on this post? LOL!!! 88!)

----------


## Heather

You may be right. That I can't remember.

----------


## tikonides

holy **** I didn't even notice it, this was a thread for a pacman drawing lol oh well it's educational

----------


## Heather

Yes it is / was! Lol! Whoops! I hope that's okay.

It's sure fun though. Can you believe it's been 3 hours?!? Lol! Wow!

----------


## Heather

It shows how many replies are tagged onto each posting when I'm logged on from my phone.

That's crazy! Lol! No wonder my elbow is stiff from holding up my phone, ha ha!

----------


## tikonides

I don't mind at all

We both gave eachother advice and others will probably learn from this thread

lol it's 2 AM here I don't even feel sleepy

----------


## Heather

Me either. It's been fun. True, it is quite educational  :Smile: .

It is 05:00 here. I can't believe I'm awake, lol! I'm not really tired either. Getting hungry though. 

It rained here and I can hear the peepers and crickets out the window.

----------


## tikonides

that's pretty late lol

----------


## Heather

For you also.

----------


## Heather

I'm going to be delirious in the morning, lol!  Well, later today, lol! 

I should probably catch a few z's.

----------


## tikonides

lol oh well

----------


## Heather

You staying up?

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! My phone just rolled this post onto page 3. 100 shared replies, lol!

----------


## tikonides

Yup not healthy to sleep very late

----------


## Heather

No worries  :Smile: . I'll catch up later.

----------


## tikonides

I sent a PM maybe more convenient lol

----------


## Heather

Well my friend, I suppose I'd better at least try to fall asleep. It's been a blast!  I'm sure we'll chat again  :Smile: . 

I hope to see some more drawings and posts on your pacman. 

Have a great night...well, morning!  :Embarrassment:  Ha ha!

----------


## tikonides

good night I should sleep too lol

----------


## Heather

That's a good idea. I hate to chat over the forum.

----------


## Heather

Sleep well!

----------


## tikonides

> Sleep well!


Likewise !

----------


## Heather

Thank you!

----------


## Martin

> here is my xbox Tikonides, the LEDS dont look rainbow in the pic, but its because they are flashing


Now hold on just a minute... You painted all these specific characters, on a friggin' Xbox?! Shame on you sir, shame on you!



(Although, I would kill to be able to paint like that...)

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! 
Great painting!

----------

